# Good Overclocking Motherboard



## rahulyo (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Digit PPL ...

Can any one suggest me a good overclockink motheboard within 7-8K pls ????

I want to OC my proc e4500 ....


----------



## hamvi002000 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Motherboard*

I AM FACING A PROB LEM REGARDING MY PC. ITS RESTART AUTOMATICALLY.
I AM SENDING ERROR REPORT
BCCode : 24     BCP1 : 001902FE     BCP2 : F78AC544     BCP3 : F78AC240     
BCP4 : F762BF54     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1 
AND 
BCCode : 1000000a     BCP1 : 0A040005     BCP2 : 0000001C     BCP3 : 00000001
BCP4 : 804E2219     OSVer : 5_1_2600     SP : 2_0     Product : 256_1   
COMPUTER DETAIL
OS:WINXP SP2
RAM:1GB
MB:INTEL ORIGINAL 3.8 GHz
DVDRW:ASUS DRW 1608P25
HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP
REGARDS
HAMVI


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2008)

rahulyo said:


> Hi Digit PPL ...
> 
> Can any one suggest me a good overclockink motheboard within 7-8K pls ????
> 
> I want to OC my proc e4500 ....



Abit IP 35 e


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 14, 2008)

Is Asus P5Q is good mobo ???

Can i also want to change my RAM ???


----------



## hellgate (Jul 15, 2008)

yes P5Q is good.but i wud sugges u to try and get a Biostar TPower i45.its one hell of a mobo with gr8 oc capabilities.only mobo to hit 600+fsb.


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yes P5Q is good.but i wud sugges u to try and get a Biostar TPower i45.its one hell of a mobo with gr8 oc capabilities.only mobo to hit 600+fsb.



Where can i found this mobo ???
& what is the price ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yes P5Q is good.but i wud sugges u to try and get a Biostar TPower i45.its one hell of a mobo with gr8 oc capabilities.only mobo to hit 600+fsb.


Are you sure its i45 ? Shouldn't it be P45 or Q45 or G45 from intel naming conventions ?
Whats its cost ?
And isn't ASUS better, because its board with this chipset has SplashTop ?


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Are you sure its i45 ? Shouldn't it be P45 or Q45 or G45 from intel naming conventions ?
> Whats its cost ?
> And isn't ASUS better, because its board with this chipset has SplashTop ?



ASUS P5Q price 8k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

rahulyo said:


> ASUS P5Q price 8k


with or without splashtop ?


----------



## rahulyo (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> with or without splashtop ?




With Splashtop ...


----------



## newsguy (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah go with the vanilla P5Q series board (entry-level). Good bundle and it does feature Express Gate (SplashTop). These are the prices in the local market:

ASUS P5Q
7,900/-

ASUS P5Q PRO
9,000/-

ASUS P5Q E
10,400/-

ASUS P5Q Deluxe
12,400/-


----------



## darklord (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Are you sure its i45 ? Shouldn't it be P45 or Q45 or G45 from intel naming conventions ?
> Whats its cost ?
> And isn't ASUS better, because its board with this chipset has SplashTop ?



The model is i45.Its not mandatory that the model name has to be in line with the chipset name, is it ? 

Asus P5Q Pro is a good board, you can think about it.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

i'd also suggest biostar for oc'ing.the board is great.maybe its due to those abit engineers at biostar


----------



## darklord (Aug 9, 2008)

Bear in mind that the Biostar board is good at FSB clocking but loses out on performance. This can be due to looser internal chipset latencies.

Same difference as was with 975 Vs 965.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

get a P5Q Pro    OR an Abit IP35e Off Limits

u can also lose all ur sanity and get a XFX 780i board OR go krazy and get a XFX 790i Gold also but then u need DDR3 RAM ......

jokes apart P5Q Pro is good...

hav a look at NVIDIA's 680i based boards too 

happy OC'in


----------



## darklord (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ No point in going for 680i now.
780i also is nothing but 680i with a chip to enable PCIE 2.0 support. 790i is stupidity due to the price.

P45 or P35 is your best bet.


----------

